

Prototyping with the canvas element - Titanous
http://desandro.com/articles/prototyping-with-the-canvas-element

======
kwamenum86
The canvas element is great but not for the reasons described in this article.
In all of those examples a web developer would be better off saving a static
image. This is guaranteed to work in every web browser while the canvas
element is not (yet). Also, why create these graphics programmatically on the
client-side with each page load? If we are talking about the user customizing
the graphics on the client side (graphics with different color schemes for
example) then that makes some sense. Otherwise I think this article misses the
mark. The canvas element is most useful when you need to generate image
content dynamically in RESPONSE to USER INPUT.

~~~
wreel
Read step #2. The author is pitching the use of canvas as a rapid prototyping
tool for common graphics requirements that come up in web design. There are a
lot of interesting things you could do without having to do a lot of manual
manipulation that _would_ be required in a tool like Photoshop.

~~~
kwamenum86
Programming in canvas is not automatic (as opposed to manual). For graphic
designers I still say canvas offers marginal benefit.

